# Kaylee the Doberman - New Photos!



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

These are from today - she had a playdate with two of my friends' dogs. 





































*more, obviously*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

*more*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

*more*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

*one more!*


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Last one....









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow!! Those are great pictures! 

Kaylee is gorgeous


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I love, love, LOVE these photos and your dogs! They are just wonderful! They look so sleak and wow.. I love Dobies!!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

sizzledog said:


> *


This one cracked me up, she looks so gorgeous and powerful then a random thread of slobber flings across her face, darn those flingers LOL.



sizzledog said:


> *more*


That one really shows just how agile she is, look at her lean into that turn  beautiful dog!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

She is just beautiful and great pictures, what kind of camera?


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Great shots! She's absolutely gorgeous and looks like she had a great time on her play date!!!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW! I so want a Dobie now! : P I love the _red_ ones... How have you trained her?

(BTW: If I got every dog I said I wanted by looking at everyone's pictures... My god, I'd need a farm!) lol!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Can I have her ...... PLEASE??
She really is just gorgeous!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, she is so beautiful!! You have no idea how much I love seeing pictures of your dogs!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww thanks everyone!


----------



## Maureen (Jan 24, 2008)

From another dobie owner I must say Kaylee is gorgeous. I notice she has a very long ear cut. How long did the ears take? My male has the long cut and they did take quite some time before they stood properly. Well worth the time though. Did you show Kaylee?


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

I love the pics, thanks for sharing. She is sooo beautiful, i've always loved Dobermans. I absolutely love the action shots, you can tell she had a blast!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I love, love, LOVE dobbies. I hope to own one myself some day. Beautiful pictures! Share more


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

> She is just beautiful and great pictures, what kind of camera?


I use a Canon Digital Rebel XT - not a kit lens, though! 



> From another dobie owner I must say Kaylee is gorgeous. I notice she has a very long ear cut. How long did the ears take? My male has the long cut and they did take quite some time before they stood properly. Well worth the time though. Did you show Kaylee?


Thank you! Her ear crop is fairly long, it was done by Dr. Ann Platt. I'm not sure how long her ears took to stand, since I've only had her about a month. I'm guessing she was 8-9 months before they stood nicely though. One of her ears is still a bit weak (same ear that her sire is weak in... imagine that!) so we're using beathe right strips on it. And yes, she's a show dog.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Such a beautiful girl... so sleek and graceful!


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

Gosh what a BEAUTIFUL dog! I want her!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! Reminds me why I fell in love with the doberman breed...what gorgeous dogs!


----------

